# My new aviary!



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Took me several weeks to build it. Some of the panels (the roof and 3 others) are second hand, the rest I made myself. It's 7ftx6ftx6ft (LxWxH), with 25x38mm treated timber frames and 1/2 x 1/2 inch galvanised wire mesh. The panels are attached to a baseboard frame (erm... bigger wood) which is sat on bricks sunk into the ground. I dug out the ground within too, leaving only a bush that I didn't want to chop down, and meshed the floor before covering with sand, and a section of turf and a section of soil. All I have left to do is a more permanent roof shade/shelter using polycarbonate sheeting.

Alas I rehomed my zebra finches the day before I got the panels, but the aviary is for exercising rehabilitated/head-reared wild birds before release.

I'm quite proud of it really, especially the door! Corner supports were tricky to do, and the screws for the brass fixtures gave me quite a headache as they were really soft. 

But I got there, in the end.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Phoenix24 said:


> Took me several weeks to build it. Some of the panels (the roof and 3 others) are second hand, the rest I made myself. It's 7ftx6ftx6ft (LxWxH), with 25x38mm treated timber frames and 1/2 x 1/2 inch galvanised wire mesh. The panels are attached to a baseboard frame (erm... bigger wood) which is sat on bricks sunk into the ground. I dug out the ground within too, leaving only a bush that I didn't want to chop down, and meshed the floor before covering with sand, and a section of turf and a section of soil. All I have left to do is a more permanent roof shade/shelter using polycarbonate sheeting.
> 
> Alas I rehomed my zebra finches the day before I got the panels, but the aviary is for exercising rehabilitated/head-reared wild birds before release.
> 
> ...


Good design but I would recomend some shelter something the birds can get into and be locked away at night for safety :>


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

There's a covered section of roof I am working on - but its for native wild birds not tropical finches, so no real need for a shed-type lock-up.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Phoenix...You know as well as I do that it's cold draughts that kill...native birds or not. At least clad part of it to keep the wind out.But better still add a shelter.

Otherwise...nice job.

That fence makes it easy for a cat to get on top too...one of my problems I've just sorted.


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

having seen the shelter you have designed to the birds inside has clicked an idea into my mind as well .... a sound and simple shape is what i am also thinking upon to be placed in my garden area for my birds


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Danielmorgan said:


> having seen the shelter you have designed to the birds inside has clicked an idea into my mind as well .... a sound and simple shape is what i am also thinking upon to be placed in my garden area for my birds


Do tell...


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well like I said I am still working on the sheltered section. That fence is actually a brilliant wind break, as it blocks all the westerlies. Not had any real trouble with cats - yet - though a few years back there was one which I water-gunned, and then proceeded to put spiky branches on top of the cage.

How did you sort your cat problem poohdog?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I've wired round the roof...higher where the access is easier...intentionally left it unsupported at the top to make it feel wobbly if a cat tries to climb it... not seen one on the roof since.
Stiff mesh (White) on top of fence and spikey wire on fence posts to stop the cats being able to sit there.

A bit untidy...but necessary.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

oooh looks positively... wobbly! LOL. So far so good on the cat front, but I have some really nasty spikey bits of mesh left that I can use to make some modifications if necessary. Hopefully the aviary won't be in use for much longer, I normally move from birds to hedgehogs this time of year... again so far so good though. 

I have some spare wood for cladding and some strong plastic, plus bamboo screening, so aid in the shelter/privacy. Tomorrows project!


----------



## mikew (May 3, 2014)

Dont know if there would be some reason not to do this now but all those years ago when i had aviarys we nailed dead gorse bush all the way around the aviary roof edge that stopped the fury little angels.


----------

